# US visa visitor form



## Tina_uk (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello,

I am living in the UK with permanent visa , I would like to visit USA . Which kind of visa USA could i apply online? Because i went to website US -visa but i could not find application form online . 

Please, can you provide me that link if you know? 

Thank you very much!

Regards,
Tina


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/us-visas/tourism-visit/visitor.html


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

You would need to apply for B1/B2 VISA.
This link has all the details

https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/us-visas/tourism-visit/visitor.html


Tina_uk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am living in the UK with permanent visa , I would like to visit USA . Which kind of visa USA could i apply online? Because i went to website US -visa but i could not find application form online .
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

intruder_ said:


> You would need to apply for B1/B2 VISA.
> This link has all the details
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/us-visas/tourism-visit/visitor.html


It depends on OP's passport - ESTA or B2. travel.state.gov is the best and official site.


----------



## Flyjos (Mar 15, 2019)

You need to apply B1/B2 Visa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

1) what is your nationality? (living in the UK doesn't matter, your nationality will be the defining factor)
2) how long would you like to visit the US? (I assume as a tourist? If not, what are your plans?)


----------

